# Little Black Dress Deer Park Herf?



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

1st Annual

Little Black Dress Party!!!!

Thursday September 25th

No Cover for women wearing a Little Black Dress :ss

http://www.deerparktavern.com/tavern/whatsgoingon.html

I would ask off work for this one!

Steve


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Define "little." I haven't been to Deer Park since before it was re-done. Are the bathrooms any less scary?


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

bhudson57 said:


> Define "little." I haven't been to Deer Park since before it was re-done. Are the bathrooms any less scary?


Wow! You haven't been there n a Looonnng time. They redid the whle thing twice before I moved to Philly 23 years ago.

It's real nice and the girls a real and the dress you'll have to judge for yourself. 

Steve


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've only lived here for about 20 years, so it would have to be the second time. I thought it was in the past 10 years. I've driven by it many times and it does look much nicer from the outside. Oh, the memories I have from that place. What was the name of the other place they closed not too recently? I can never remember the name (where all of the bands played)? 

I'm going to have to get off my ass and meet up with you guys soon.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

bhudson57 said:


> I've only lived here for about 20 years, so it would have to be the second time. I thought it was in the past 10 years. I've driven by it many times and it does look much nicer from the outside. Oh, the memories I have from that place. What was the name of the other place they closed not too recently? I can never remember the name (where all of the bands played)?
> 
> I'm going to have to get off my ass and meet up with you guys soon.


It was the Stone Balloon. It's now luxury apartments. Go figure :hn


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

bhudson57 said:


> I've only lived here for about 20 years, so it would have to be the second time. I thought it was in the past 10 years. I've driven by it many times and it does look much nicer from the outside. Oh, the memories I have from that place. What was the name of the other place they closed not too recently? I can never remember the name (where all of the bands played)?
> 
> I'm going to have to get off my ass and meet up with you guys soon.


There was a second renovation while I was in Philly but the first one was a significant upgrade. Now it's "up to code" and then some. Prices are also up and the food isn't as good as when they had real cooks, either.

But the important thing is you can smoke cigars on the front porch or the second floor balcony. It may be crowded on "Little Black Dress" night, though. 

Steve


----------

